# Объявления > Аудио, видео, фото, бытовая техника и музыкальные инструменты > Продам > Фото-Видео и Домашний кинотеатр >  DVD караоке lg

## Tavalon

Рабочий. Петь уже соседи косятся)) цена 200 гривен.район черемушки

----------

